# new rew user question on freq



## smbear (Mar 4, 2007)

i have a velodyn sms1 for my subs can i use the ecm 8000 mic that came with it for rew? i really dont need rew for low freq i want to run rew to check the rest of my response in the room does rew and the mics used go up to 20k ? i would like to see problems in my room . i was planning on using the mic and getting a powered sound card or a cheap baranger mixer and usb sound card . thanks reading through all the post is aging me


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, the ECM800 is ideal for use with REW but you require a soundcard that has phantom power or an external mixer with it as the ECM needs power in order to work. You will require the calibration file as well that loads into REW.


----------



## smbear (Mar 4, 2007)

cool thanks . rew does do full bandwith correct?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

smbear said:


> rew does do full bandwith correct?


Yes it does. From below 5Hz all the way past 20k if you wish.


----------

